# Command groups



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I'm making a ranged unit at the moment and I was wondering is there much point in putting in a full command group or if not a full command what to put into the regiment? They seem very close combat based so I'm not sure If I should put it in to my crossbowmen....


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

in a unit of ten i dont bother in a twenty i sometimes do as they can be useful as a combat reserve unit.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I have a 12 man dark elf crossbow unit. I have a model that can count as a champion but can function normally too but it's the banner and musician I'm thinking about.... I only see benefits of them in CC units


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

It really depends on the unit. Units which have the potential to fight well in close combat, such as Orc Arrer Boyz, Dwarf Thunderers, and the like (essentially, members of choppy races who have the same kit as standard troopers, but also have a ranged weapon) can benefit from having full command. I give a musician to every unit that can have one, purely because it helps them rally if need be. The standard is less important, although if you've got a unit of 12 or so, and they're advancing with the main line, I can see giving the unit a standard. The trend these days is for unit champions for ranged units to have a better ballistic skill, and in a game where not very many models get to shoot, making sure the ones that do have a good chance of hitting is a big deal. I'd bring a champion in ranged units when they've got a better BS, but if it's just the usual +1A, I wouldn't bother.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Well they have a hand weapon and access to a shield, they have shorter range than most other ranged units so I'm thinking they would get into combat sometime... Thing is the new codex is out in the next 2 months I think so they could change the champion and such....
I'm adding in the musician so as the rally thing would definitely help. THe banner would probably give the enemy a bigger reason to go after tham so I'll leave that out.....

Tanks guys. Big helpk:


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

well put it this way if they have a save a musician can help by giving you that extra stall time to get better cc units in other than this so does the standard but i agree with ancient i only do it it they are over 15 or 20 strong


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

I wouldn't bother putting in a commad group in to any shooting unit. the points could be better used elswhere and considering if you unit get in to combat it is likly to break (no shooting unit is particually combat savy) and you do have a banner it is more than likely that you will give away 100point for losing it. Keep you shooting units cheaper with no command and use points for other units. thats my opinion.


----------

